# Rose Mr. Big 29" Carbon



## supersonic6 (9. April 2012)

Kann schon irgendjemand etwas zum neuen Mr. Big sagen? Mich würden speziell folgende Fragen sehr interessieren:

Wie ist denn so die Geometrie im Vergleich zum Mr. Ride? Soll ja eher race-lastig sein...

Was taugen in der Basisausstattung die Easton XC-Laufräder? (Vielleicht mal im Vergleich zu den EA 70XC)

Ab wann wird man das Rad im Konfigurator auf der Webseite bearbeiten können?

Vom Gewicht her ist die 2er-Variante mit 11,2 kg ja eigentlich fast so schwer wie ein Alu-29er. Wo könnte man denn noch am ehesten Gewicht einsparen und wieviel?

Dankeschön.


----------

